# Tropische Seerosen in 10° kaltem Wasser



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Die letzten zwei Wochen im Juni war es über 30° warm un das Wasser im Teich hatte über Mitttag manchmal bis zu 26°. dann kam die Kältewelle und der Dauerregen und jetzt ist es nur noch 15° und das Wasser 10°. Sobald die Sonne rauskommt wird es zwar sofort wärmer, aber das Wasser bleibt frisch.

Ich habe meine drei tropischen Seerosen und den Lotostopf Anfang Juni in den Teich gestellt als das Wasser so gegen 20° warm war und sie sind wunderbar gewachsen. Alle haben schon Knospen. Der Hagel hat zwar die Blätter zerfetzt, die habe ich nach Werners Rat entfernt, aber obwohl das Wasser jetzt so kalt ist wachsen die Blätter weiter. Bis jetzt ist allerdings noch keine Knospe bis an die Wasseroberfläche gekommen, bei denen habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie sich nicht weiterentwickelt haben. Abgestorben sind sie auf jeden Fall nicht.

Die zerfledderten Lotosblätter habe ich nicht entfernt, denn ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass wenn man den Stengel zu tief abschneidet und Wasser eindringt, könnte das Rhizom faulen. Stimmt das?

Ich habe in einem Beitrag von StefanS gelesen, dass er seine tropischen Seerosen auch bei so frostigen Temperaturen im Teich gelassen hat. Es würde mich interessieren, was andere für Erfahrungen mit ihren tropischen Seerosen gemacht haben.

Ohne Digi Kamera dauert es immer etwas lang bis ich Fotos habe. Sobals die Seerosen blühen werde ich sie aber fotografieren.

Gruss Brigitte


----------

